# Another show up with Tarot Baby kit, the baby giant by Vaporesso



## Vaporesso (25/7/18)

Hey SA vapors,

It’s been weeks since last show up!

Vaporesso is back with another amazing product, the *Tarot Baby*! Some of you might have had a glance at it already, now here are more details:

· *Insta Fire* provides *0.002s* firing speed

· Extend to use the *Omni Board 4.0 *integrates much more functions

· *Big fire button* integrated with* 0.96* *Inch color screen* ensure more user friendly UI

· *Super player* mode *(0.03-5Ω) *adaptive to Mainstream RDA Tank

· The ingenious *NRG SE Tank* with updated *child proof*, the *GT Meshed Coil *to give a richer and smoother flavor

· Powered by a* 2500mAh built-in battery and 2A Quick Charge*

· *Portable size* as the Tarot Nano

_More details, just check here _

Comment to let us know your thoughts! More surprises from *Vaporesso* are just on the way!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Vaporesso (25/7/18)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Chanelr (25/7/18)

Vaporesso said:


> Hey SA vapors,
> 
> It’s been weeks since last show up!
> 
> ...




Wow


----------



## Vaporesso (26/7/18)




----------



## Vaporesso (27/7/18)

Compared to the Tarot Nano kit


----------

